# Having cutting issues



## New Holland 75hp (Jun 18, 2021)

I just bought a New Holland 75hp tractor and cutting about 200 acres with a 12foot cutter. It is bogging down over heating and ac stop cooling. I cleaned the filters. Can I use the front loader to knock down the grass first and then cut? 

I have raise the cutter height as well and its a little better. 

What are some recommendations?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm wonder if you are operating in too high a gear, cutting too fast or too slow of an engine RPM.


----------



## New Holland 75hp (Jun 18, 2021)

I was in middle gear. I may have been running too fast


----------



## New Holland 75hp (Jun 18, 2021)

I have a FEL can I lower it to help reduce the stress on the cutting


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Heavy / tall grass is a huge load for a rotary mower. Like Bill said... gear down and go slower. Another thing you can try is cutting half swath - 6' to reduce the load.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

New Holland 75hp said:


> cutting about 200 acres with a 12foot cutter.


I hope this is a 1 time or not so many times to cut like this. WOW. 

You can turn all of that into HAY and sell it. 200 acres will generate a good cash flow. 

Yes, taking a half cut in the tall grasses and smaller twig trees would be ideal. 

Machines rated at engine Hp doesn't mean the PTO is rated for 540 at that Hp either. In comparison, it's hard to see a difference of a 45Hp to 75Hp machine doing PTO power mowing.
BUT, like you said, the AC is GREAT in the heat. So, the power is split for both jobs ... cutting and cooling.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you checked the radiator core for being plugged with grass seeds and the like?, quickest thing to overheat a tractor no matter what size the engine power its rated at, there could be a prescreen in front of the radiator, pull that and clean, but also wash or blow out the radiator core too,( being careful with the air gun, to much air pressure can fold the core fins) also keep in mind the thermostat could be failing and may need replacing, if the tempreture gauge shows ok when working normaly, then the thermostat could be ok, just something to keep in mind though.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Either slow down, drop a gear keep the rpm up close to pto speed;
or raise the mower and do two passes, one high and the second lower ;
Also change the angle on the deck, it will cut harder if level, I run mine a bit lower in the front.
Clean the radiators frequently.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

New Holland 75hp said:


> I just bought a New Holland 75hp tractor and cutting about 200 acres with a 12foot cutter. It is bogging down over heating and ac stop cooling. I cleaned the filters. Can I use the front loader to knock down the grass first and then cut?
> 
> I have raise the cutter height as well and its a little better.
> 
> What are some recommendations?


Have you checked your air filters? radiator ? cutting grass you can get a
lot of dust to plug up your radiator etc.

By pushing the grass down me thinks would bunch up the grass making it
harder to cut!

willy


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The AC quit cooling because the condenser is loaded with chaff from mowing. Probably the radiator is as well.


----------

